# 2nd Miscarriage in 2 months



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure If I left a message in this forum about this.. but I received the call yesterday that my HCG is dropping and I'll expect to finish with miscarriage anytime soon.

Had my first m/c in 2nd week of September and less than 6 weeks later was pregnant again, but only to lose this one at about 7 weeks.

So.. I understand your pain too


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Sorry about your losses ... and in such a short time. Hugs When your ready to thing about ttc again come chat with us in ttc after a loss were all in the same boat.


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
Sorry about your losses ... and in such a short time. Hugs When your ready to thing about ttc again come chat with us in ttc after a loss were all in the same boat.

I'll be there within a couple of months I hope


----------



## Spock (May 15, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Miguelsmomma (Jul 27, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. It is devastating, especially since they were so close together.

I had my second loss, a stillbirth, in July and then my third loss at 6 weeks on Sunday. I know how you feel. But have faith, you'll have a healthy, full-term baby someday.


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

THis may be a bit soon to mention... But you may want to get some levels checked out. After two m/c in a row I found out I had antiphospholipid antibody syndrome which is related to m/c.







I am very sorry for your loss and pray for healing.


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babybugmama* 
THis may be a bit soon to mention... But you may want to get some levels checked out. After two m/c in a row I found out I had antiphospholipid antibody syndrome which is related to m/c.







I am very sorry for your loss and pray for healing.


What kind of levels were tested?


----------



## babybugmama (Apr 7, 2003)

Well I know on cd21 they checked progesterone and HcG. And then on I believe it was cd27 or 28 they did these other tests and I can't remember all of them, but they test for antiphospholipid antibody syndrome, which is what I have, as well as some other things. Typically they like to wait until after a woman has 3 m/c, but I insisted and they complied. I think if you post in the ttc after loss thread the wonderful women there will be more informative.


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christine1977* 
Not sure If I left a message in this forum about this.. but I received the call yesterday that my HCG is dropping and I'll expect to finish with miscarriage anytime soon.

Had my first m/c in 2nd week of September and less than 6 weeks later was pregnant again, but only to lose this one at about 7 weeks.

So.. I understand your pain too










Yesterday was the worst of the week. It hurt SO much. I would have been 8 weeks this past wednesday, and my uterine wall was apparently building quite nicely as it was HELLish coming out of me.

Felt like someone was ripping my bellybutton from the inside out









I'm still bleeding today but not as much tissue is passing.

But there was a LOT of tissue, very large rubber like clumps (sorry, for being so graphic but it's the truth) and I think it's almost done.

I'll wait until after first AF to even think of trying again - that hurt!








:


----------



## aileen (Jan 23, 2006)

christine, i'm so sorry it was so painful. amazing, the work your body can do in such a short time - i was so glad that my midwife described the "liver-like" clots - it can be pretty alarming. i hope you are feeling that feeling of "lightness" (a deep sadness, but one you can breathe through?) that so many mamas describe (myself included) when the miscarriage is complete. you will continue to be in my thoughts,
aileen


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aileen* 
christine, i'm so sorry it was so painful. amazing, the work your body can do in such a short time - i was so glad that my midwife described the "liver-like" clots - it can be pretty alarming. i hope you are feeling that feeling of "lightness" (a deep sadness, but one you can breathe through?) that so many mamas describe (myself included) when the miscarriage is complete. you will continue to be in my thoughts,
aileen










I do have some good news.

This past Monday, my boyfriend proposed









I'm officially engaged!!


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

: I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## lolalapcat (Sep 7, 2006)

Christine--

Congratulations on your engagement! If your boyfriend, now fiance, will stand by you through the hard times, then he is definitely good husband material.

Ugh, I don't want to go from happy to serious, but here I go...beyond clotting disorders there are a whole host of other things that can figure into multiple miscarriages also. At two m/c's you shouldn't assume the worst, but you should be concerned.

After 2 m/c's I was referred to a reproductive endocrinologist, who did what my DH calls 'troubleshooting'. It was very educational, to say the least.

Now I'm working with a form of natural family planning to see if skewed hormones could be the problem. They monitor much more closely than my RE does.

All doctors have different theories on things, so get informed and be your own advocate.

Good luck, keep us posted!

Keri


----------



## sarah73 (Jul 10, 2005)

im so sorry,, i have just had my second miscarriage last friday so only know to well how you are feeling..much love to you and your family..


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lolalapcat* 
Christine--

Congratulations on your engagement! If your boyfriend, now fiance, will stand by you through the hard times, then he is definitely good husband material.

Ugh, I don't want to go from happy to serious, but here I go...beyond clotting disorders there are a whole host of other things that can figure into multiple miscarriages also. At two m/c's you shouldn't assume the worst, but you should be concerned.

After 2 m/c's I was referred to a reproductive endocrinologist, who did what my DH calls 'troubleshooting'. It was very educational, to say the least.

Now I'm working with a form of natural family planning to see if skewed hormones could be the problem. They monitor much more closely than my RE does.

All doctors have different theories on things, so get informed and be your own advocate.

Good luck, keep us posted!

Keri

He's absolutely husbnad material - and I can't wait to be married on a beach in the next year or two









as odd as this sounds, I want the 3rd pregnancy NOW.. and if it's a miscarriage - it's a miscarriage, but at least then someone will take me seriously.... not meaning to sound harsh, I just want to get a move on with things







totally excited to try again!


----------



## christine1977 (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *christine1977* 
He's absolutely husbnad material - and I can't wait to be married on a beach in the next year or two









as odd as this sounds, I want the 3rd pregnancy NOW.. and if it's a miscarriage - it's a miscarriage, but at least then someone will take me seriously.... not meaning to sound harsh, I just want to get a move on with things








totally excited to try again!


Well I've moved over to TTC now.

I can't believe how fast time flies!

We are in TTC mode. Only had one AF though







: and I haven't seen AF now since December 24th-ish ..

I'm on CD40 with BFN's for awhile now









But - it's not over until big bad AF shows her ugly head







hehe


----------



## onyxravnos (Dec 30, 2006)

*crossing my fingers for you*


----------

